# Bullet-Proof Watch?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

In short, I am eager to learn whether there has ever been a watch designed specifically either to withstand the impact of a given round and protect the wearer, or one designed to perform the same task AND continue to function as a watch?

If it turns out that no such watches have ever been made, then I suppose I would also be interested to hear the views of someone who believes that there is a watch suitably robust to serve such a purpose despite having not been designed with that role in mind.

Cheers!

p.s. Yes I am fully aware that such an item would be pointless unless it were worn as part of a larger array of body armour, or unless the wearer had awesome ninja skills to intercept bullets with the back of his wrist.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

First Google hit...

http://blip.tv/file/396181/

The lady doesn't seem very confortable abou bashing it with a hammer...







maybe that's a hint on something... :bull*******:


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldn't go nearly as far as to say that this watch is bullet proof...










But it does has a genuine kevlar dial, which is surely a step in the right direction :hypocrite:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There's a snake behind it!! Is it some sort of a forbidden fruit that one?


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> There's a snake behind it!! Is it some sort of a forbidden fruit that one?


 lol ! No, not so much a forbidden fruit as a very desirable watch (at least in my opinion)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ncon said:


> lol ! No, not so much a forbidden fruit as a very desirable watch (at least in my opinion)


My opinion too!!.. but then again, that's the whole problem with forbidden fruits :naughty:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have to wonder how many snipers are trained to take out wathces when there are more tempting targets, and that most squaddies will be more interested in their knackers than their wrists. :rofl:

A bullet proof watch? What planet are you on?


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Stan said:


> I have to wonder how many snipers are trained to take out wathces when there are more tempting targets, and that most squaddies will be more interested in their knackers than their wrists. :rofl:
> 
> A bullet proof watch? What planet are you on?


It seems they are working on that already...

Blast-proof boxers


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Stan said:


> A bullet proof watch? What planet are you on?


Apparently I'm from a planet where people don't read the p.s. in my posts. 



Kutusov said:


> First Google hit...
> 
> http://blip.tv/file/396181/
> 
> ...


Ha "Tool Time"! ...Guy with the hammer certainly seemed like a tool anyway.

Thanks for the laugh, but I think we can safely assume that that watch would take a bullet about as well as a kitten would take a gallon of napalm.

(deliberately didn't google btw ...I wanted to hear what you guys had to say before google)



ncon said:


> kevlar dial, surely a step in the right direction :hypocrite:


I concur!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Must get some of whatever it is he's on - seems good stuff :man_in_love: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Must get some of whatever it is he's on - seems good stuff :man_in_love: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's definitely better than this sutff I've got - this only makes you post twice! :to_become_senile:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's definitely better than this sutff I've got - this only makes you post twice! :to_become_senile:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> It's definitely better than this sutff I've got - this only makes you post twice! :to_become_senile:


It makes you post twice, twice!! I'll be having some of that too please... :wine:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

mel said:


> It's definitely better than this sutff I've got - this only makes you post twice! :to_become_senile:


I'll 2nd 3rd that!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

These have to be pretty close to bullet proof. 










A serious chunk of steel. :yes:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> I have to wonder how many snipers are trained to take out wathces when there are more tempting targets, and that most squaddies will be more interested in their knackers than their wrists. :rofl:
> 
> A bullet proof watch? What planet are you on?


A watch that when faced with a dangerous situation can erect a level 10 force field around the wearer thus making him impervious to the impact of high velocity projectiles............... No I dont think we have them yet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

thunderbolt said:


> These have to be pretty close to bullet proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes...

Forcefields notwithstanding, THAT's the kind of baby I had in mind.

I reckon if you popped along to a local glazier with a few military connections, he could knock you up a nice crystal made from the same glass as was used in this window:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MN_mA9gL09M



Then you'd basically have a capable armoured watch I'd say. :thumbsup:

edit: changed 'wondow' to 'window', though not before getting flashbacks to old episodes of Allo Allo


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I reckon if you popped along to a local glazier with a few military connections, he could knock you up a nice crystal made from the same glass as was used in this window:


lol @ the guys laughing about that... I would still be "shooting in my peents" like officer Crabtree would say... captain Bertorelli style!!!

fftopic2: but now that you've mentioned Allo Allo:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Drop that B&M or Ocean 7 out of a first storey window. Still working fine? I'll do the same with my G-shock out of a second storey window. You want bullet proof? The nearest thing you'll get is a G.






Actually, I wouldn't drop my G-shock out of my window - I don't want to crack the paving stones.


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

There are a lot of durable watches out there, but not sure if one was made with that type of specification. In short I'd say not. What are the odds of someone shooting your watch? No point hiding behind it either :derisive:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a little known fact that every G-Shock is made from material found nearly 60 years ago near the site of the saucer crash in Roswell New Mexico.

They're fast running out though, so soon you can expect those watches to be made from something more conventional.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd only consider one watch "bullet proof":


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

*We have a winner!*

*
CX Swiss Military Watch 20,000 Feet WR*

*
*

*
*[B]THE SHOTGUN TEST[/B]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

obsidian said:


> *We have a winner!*
> 
> *
> CX Swiss Military Watch 20,000 Feet WR*
> ...


No we don't... :taz:

I didn't understood a thing he was saying but that yellow one at the end was pretty Kaput to me... Plus, that's buckshot not bullets


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Well done obsidian, i was looking everywhere for that link!! (i remember seeing it about 6 weeks ago!!) crazy to think it survived a shotgun!! They also blow it up in another video!!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

obsidian said:


> *We have a winner!*
> 
> *
> CX Swiss Military Watch 20,000 Feet WR*
> ...


I want one!

Plus in reply to the reply about why would a sniper go for someones watch, don't be daft. I think it's more a case of not having to worry about your watc getting damaged in general and being able to withstand shrapnel as body armour doesn't cover arms. More practical in thatsense really


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Wtvjy3EiVCM

fftopic2:


----------

